# NO CONTACT-Results



## Fightingtilltheend (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I finally decided to go no contact with my WS. I have been contacting her for the last 3 months (Separated for 3 months) that we have been separated....she has also been contacting me at times calling me upwards of 30 times a day...but thats usually because she needs something. She is the one that wanted out and had an EA. I guess I wanted to read of results good or bad I guess in what happened when you went NC with your wayward Spouse and if it worked for you. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as I stated in the other thread, we see this all the time where the sides flip from being the pursuer to being the pursued. It's an interesting reverse-psychology at work.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

NC meant nothing in my situation. Guess when mine walked away, he meant it. Hope it works for you.

Oh...and it didn't help me forget him either. I only miss him more with NC. Guess it depend on the person. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have either of your filed? 

If she is only calling cause she needs something, then there is your answer.

My esults with no conact were very good. I did it in order to protect myself from further hurt. He wanted me to be his emotional crutch while he'd just broken by heart. Wasn't going to happen. I told him not to contact me unless it was re: to the divorce. At first he could not understand this and then seemed to get the picture.


----------



## Fightingtilltheend (Jun 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Have either of your filed?
> 
> If she is only calling cause she needs something, then there is your answer.
> 
> My esults with no conact were very good. I did it in order to protect myself from further hurt. He wanted me to be his emotional crutch while he'd just broken by heart. Wasn't going to happen. I told him not to contact me unless it was re: to the divorce. At first he could not understand this and then seemed to get the picture.


She has filed already...but in the state of CA nothing happens automatically you have to continue the case.....as of now...she has not done anything to move the case forward.


----------

